# Bristol - excellent 'new' place



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I didn't have time to get to small street espresso my usual favourite in Bristol so we were walking on Whiteladies road and stumbled on Ritual Roasters...http://www.ritualroasters.com/ It was really good. They are predominantly a small roaster but have a little coffee truck set up in the marketplace on white ladies Road. I had a really nice flat white which had nice rich sweet flavours bit like red brick. Cool guys and a good recommendation for anyone up in that part of Bristol.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks, will give this go when in Bristol week after next


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hope u like it


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Sure i will, like having a lounge about in Clifton while Mrs is in Cabot Circus spending all my hard earned


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The link inst right is it


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Might as well be.

Every time I go to Bristol I think I'm in San Francisco.

Must be the suspension bridge and the steep hills.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> The link inst right is it


Well spotted Boots - it is https://www.ritualroasters.com/


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Might as well be.
> 
> Every time I go to Bristol I think I'm in San Francisco.
> 
> Must be the suspension bridge and the steep hills.


Haven't seen any Steve McQueen type car chases coming down Park Street!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Ha... Just realised the link I posted is to a company in Napa Valley California. Bit of a long way to go for a coffee but then if the espresso is good....

The actual website is: http://roastedritualscoffee.com/


----------



## shunningmyaeropress (Jul 19, 2015)

I've been meaning to check these guys out and now have the motivation to. Will be walking past their van tomorrow so maybe I'll skip the morning extraction at home


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Going to be in Bristol for the first time next week so will try and check this out.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Going to be in Bristol for the first time next week so will try and check this out.


Welcome to my neck of the woods


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> Welcome to my neck of the woods


oh yeah? Be spending most of the week in Bath. Going to a wedding in Kingston Deveril on Saturday.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

funinacup said:


> oh yeah? Be spending most of the week in Bath. Going to a wedding in Kingston Deveril on Saturday.


Even closer then


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Going to a wedding in Kingston Deveril on Saturday.


Jesus even further darn scarf than William ventured


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah but I'm flying down and not hauling a machine back...that I know of!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Jesus even further darn scarf than William ventured


That's pretty far, Michael will have to be careful he doesn't catch Morris dancing or something


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, will give it a go next time I see my brother in Bristol.


----------

